# Fish Finder question Single beam vs Dual beam



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Since I ripped my transducer off I think I am going to upgrade my finder.
The quetion is whether or not it is worth it to upgrade from a single beam to a dual beam transducer like you find in the Hummingird 500 series.

Mostly targeting inland lake water in the 6 - 30 foot range.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Westlakedrive said:


> Since I ripped my transducer off I think I am going to upgrade my finder.
> The quetion is whether or not it is worth it to upgrade from a single beam to a dual beam transducer like you find in the Hummingird 500 series.
> 
> Mostly targeting inland lake water in the 6 - 30 foot range.


Um.... there's water WAY over 30' deep on "that" lake!!!

And we both know who to ask about sonar!!!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

*200kHz*

200 kHz works best in water under 200 feet and when you need to get an accurate reading while moving at faster speeds. High frequencies give you greater detail to detect very small objects but over a smaller portion of water. High frequencies typically show less noise and fewer undesired echoes while showing better target definition.

*50 kHz*

For deep water, 50 kHz is preferred. This is because water absorbs sound waves at a slower rate for low frequencies and the signal can travel farther before becoming too weak to use. The beam angle is wider at low frequencies, meaning the outgoing pulse is spread out more and is better suited for viewing a larger area under the boat. However, this also means less target definition and separation and increased susceptibility to noise. Although low frequencies can see deeper, they may not give you a clear picture of the bottom.

A rule of thumb would be to use the 200 kHz setting for a detailed view to about 200 feet and then switch to 50 kHz when you want to look deeper. 


A lot of us that fish the great lakes display both frequencies side-by-side on a split screen. This helps show where the riggers are set at when fishing deep.

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:evilsmile


Steve ,
While what you've said is indeed good information ~
The Humminbird machines that Wesley was making reference to have a 200/83Khz dual beam - that can be viewed in a "composite" display....... and they can be seperated as well - depending on the model , either split-screen or one beam or the other.


Gimme a call sometime if ya want to cackle about it Wes.

:lol:





RAS
:fish2:​


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

And there he is... right on cue!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> And there he is... right on cue!!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> :evilsmile
> 
> 
> Steve ,
> ...


I will give you a call when I get about four hours. :lol: 
(the boy can talk)


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

> (the boy can talk)


AND it's more than just idle smack , too Wesley....
:evilsmile
http://www.humminbird.com/products.asp?ID=644
$199.00
Dual Beam - 640 V Pix...get it.









 Humminbird Fishfinder 565 

YOU did say UPGRADE , right??
or $229 with speed.....(from "them")

or $189 (std.) @ 
http://www.threeriversmarine.net/catalog/item/2519364/1976418.htm

GOOD company ....


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

AND a free tackle bag!!


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

That 565 is pretty decent. 
Have to find some stuff to sell I think because a $200 fish finder will likely cost me $400. $200 for me and $200 for the Mrs. :lol:


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

$189.00 at Walmarts! Just bought a 565!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Westlakedrive said:


> That 565 is pretty decent.
> Have to find some stuff to sell I think because a $200 fish finder will likely cost me $400. $200 for me and $200 for the Mrs. :lol:


I hear ya br0.....
:lol:

The only BAD thing I don't like is that it's NOT dual beam plus - you can't view the 83 Khz info separate from the 200 Khz like ya can on the 575 AND the fish ID+ has to be "on".

[Click Image for F/S]



I think you'd have to go to the 727 for dual beam plus @ $279 although the 717 has a 320X320 display + 4KW out and DOES offer the dual beam plus ability for $189








Of course there's a free speed paddle-wheel you can get too.

http://information.cabelas.com/pdf/HBSpeed.pdf
http://www.prosourcegps.com/images/rebates/speedsensor__i.pdf

http://www.threeriversmarine.net/catalog/item/2519364/4170333.htm

http://www.prosourcegps.com/gps/1554/

I guess Cabela's doesn't sell this one??


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Westlakedrive said:


> That 565 is pretty decent.
> Have to find some stuff to sell I think because a $200 fish finder will likely cost me $400. $200 for me and $200 for the Mrs. :lol:


I hear ya br0.....
:lol:

The only BAD thing I don't like is that it's NOT dual beam plus - you can't view the 83 Khz info separate from the 200 Khz like ya can on the 575 AND the fish ID+ has to be "on".

[Click Image for F/S]



I think you'd have to go to the 727 for dual beam plus @ $279 although the 717 has a 320X320 display + 4KW out and DOES offer the dual beam plus ability for $189








Of course there's a free speed paddle-wheel you can get too.

http://information.cabelas.com/pdf/HBSpeed.pdf
http://www.prosourcegps.com/images/rebates/speedsensor__i.pdf

http://www.threeriversmarine.net/catalog/item/2519364/4170333.htm

http://www.prosourcegps.com/gps/1554/

I guess Cabela's doesn't sell this one??

BTW the 7XX series has a whole LOT more options , like a GPS rcvr. option for $99 add on... I'd sure consider one seriously.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

a 50 doller replacement transucer becomes a new 100 finder..then new 129 finder.. then 159... then 189...then 229.. then 279. Might as well just up it to 359 and get the gps included. :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

LOL ,
The $189 'Bird 717 would prolly suit you fine , and would be a great upgrade FROM the lil one you had.
IF you decided you wanted GPS added later - $99.
_THEN it's $279
:lol:
_BUT I do know what you're sayin'!
The hull of my 16'er was $1500 new.
The electronics I run - Lowrance LMS332c + Humminbird 797c2SI + Navionics chip together cost $1780 !!!!
:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
No wonder I have LESS tackle than most of the guys I fish with!!
:evilsmile

RAS


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> No wonder I have LESS tackle than most of the guys I fish with!!
> :evilsmile
> 
> RAS


Yeah, maybe... but you bring it ALL with you when you go fishing!!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

849 lbs. of tackle and he still only uses 3 or 4 baits when he fishes.......:evil:


----------

